# Which coconut oil?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've heard a nasty rumor that WalMart has increased the price of their coconut oil....from $3.12 to over $4! I haven't had a chance to check mine but I know I'm low and will need to buy some soon. I'll probably just order it from Columbus now. But then I have a choice....76 degree or 92. Do you prefer one over the other???


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I haven't noticed the price increase at our Wal-Mart yet, thankfully.

I use the 76 degree coconut oil from either Wal-Mart or Columbus Foods.

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

DUH didn't know there were degrees


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ack.....well, dh just confirmed that our WM did indeed go up. That's a 33% jump in price! I'm going to order from CF before his price goes up. *sigh* 

So, is the LouAnna stuff we get from WM 76 degree? I don't see where it says anything on the label.

Oh duh....came back to say that yeah, it's on the label. I just never noticed that before. So, I'll stick with what I've been using.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I need to check prices on coconut at our Walmart. I was paying $2.82.. then it went up to $2.92. 
Guess I will buy it all out before the price increase. Looks like I am the only buyer at our Walmart.. :biggrin
What ticks me is that just when you get a source for something.. they quite selling it.. or it gets so high I can't afford it locally. 
Walmart was selling a solid shortening that was soybean and palm. It was the Mexican variety.. and it was cheaper than Crisco.. or anything else for that matter. Made the best soap.. man oh man. But.. guess what.. they discontinued it.. totally. From other Walmarts too.. sort of ticked me.

Thanks for the heads up!!

Rett


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

If it goes up here I will be buying at Brambleberry - they are only slightly higher per pound anyway if I buy 35 pounds. I don't have to pay to ship so that makes a difference for me. I do that half the time anyway...

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Dang! You were right Kalne. Coconut Oil has increased in price at our Wal-Mart too... $4.36! :mad I was just there last week and it was $3.12. I should have grabbed a few extra containers when the price was decent. Oh well, I guess I have no choice but to buy it at Columbus Foods now.

Sara


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Big companies like Wal-mart, keep track of what items sell well, especially unusual products like coconut oil and if it sells a certain number then the prices go up and if it doesn't meet the number sold when the price went up then they have to do something so the price goes back down or they take it off the shelf. That is why I decided I better go with a supply company. 

Autumn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Have any of you ever asked at your local grocery stores to purchase stuff in cases? I did my sunflower oil run the other day and got yet again the manager checking me out as I bought every single sunflower oil at his store. He asked me about this thinking the last time I did this I was frying a turkey in it  He is calling me tommorrow with a price per case that I can pick up in the store...already went the HEB route per case, and brother...I had to haul the suckers myself up the loading ramp to the parking lot! With my kroger card I can already beat the price without shipping from Mike, so I am hoping he is going to really give me a good price....plus I make a loop of 3 krogers when I go, so this will save me diesel also! vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

WM is the only local store I've been able to buy from and they told me they wouldn't offer a case price. There is a Super Saver in Lincoln that I sometimes shop at. I should check with them. BUT it's not all that convenient. Though I guess dh could pick up for me on his way home from work. I just don't get there all that often and will not go into town just for one or two things as it's an hour round trip.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I had noticed the price jump at WM also. Does anyone get coconut oil at cash and carry? we have one but I haven't managed to get in there yet and see what they have.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Our Cash & Carry doesn't carry coconut oil. But they do have pomace grade olive oil for $10-12 a gallon. They used to carry coconut popcorn oil, before I made soap, but it was colored yellow and contained preservatives.

No one in northern CA carries sunflower- I have to order it from Mike. Since the price of coconut at WM per # was the same as Columbus, even after shipping, I just order that from them too.

If anyone is close to Oregon- Glory Bee Foods has decent prices on coconut and okay shipping. http://www.glorybeefoods.com/


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

This sound weird, but we found sunflower oil in the $1 isle at the local grocery store. $1 for 17 oz. Carolyn


----------

